# 79 & 80 Stingrays



## Sambikeman (May 10, 2019)

I put these together for me ,and my son about 20 years ago.


----------



## Artweld (May 10, 2019)

Sambikeman said:


> I put these together for me ,and my son about 20 years ago.
> 
> View attachment 995591
> 
> ...



Awesome looking set of stingrays great job back then [emoji106]

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## jrcarz (May 10, 2019)

Nice work ! They look great.


----------

